# Innokin Birthday (1 July)



## BhavZ (3/7/14)

Innokin turned 3yrs old on July 1st.

Happy Belated Birthday!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RoSsIkId (3/7/14)

I sing a song to my MVP and VV v3

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Metal Liz (3/7/14)

happiness all around, my MVPs are feeling very special hahaha

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## annemarievdh (3/7/14)

Metal Liz said:


> happiness all around, my MVPs are feeling very special hahaha


 
Well Periwinkle is celebrating in hospital, but hopefully she will be well soon


----------



## Metal Liz (3/7/14)

whyyyyyy? what's wrong with periwinkle?


----------



## annemarievdh (3/7/14)

Metal Liz said:


> whyyyyyy? what's wrong with periwinkle?


 
She stoped firing, light came on and was green but no vape. So hopefully she will be fine, @Stroodlepuff was so kind as to lend me Tinkerbell  And she is as wonderful as Periwinkle


----------



## Metal Liz (3/7/14)

i think she feels neglected, because you've been playing with your mech too much, so she's throwing a temper tantrum hehehe

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## annemarievdh (3/7/14)

Metal Liz said:


> i think she feels neglected, because you've been playing with your mech too much, so she's throwing a temper tantrum hehehe


 
hahaha nope, the mech only comes out on weekends. She was my all week STAATMAKER

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## andro (3/7/14)

For the capetownian i saw yesterday in paddock center a stand that sell only innokin product . Didn't asked prices but at least you can check the product in real life before . 
Innokin is been one of my favorite brand as well

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dr Evil (3/7/14)

andro said:


> For the capetownian i saw yesterday in paddock center a stand that sell only innokin product . Didn't asked prices but at least you can check the product in real life before .
> Innokin is been one of my favorite brand as well



You can go to the supplier in maitland cpt as well @andro to check out the stuff. 

Sent from my S4 LTE using my finger


----------



## Metal Liz (3/7/14)

andro said:


> For the capetownian i saw yesterday in paddock center a stand that sell only innokin product . Didn't asked prices but at least you can check the product in real life before .
> Innokin is been one of my favorite brand as well


 
aparantly they are a vendor for Bsquared Vape Shop that's in maitland  so their prices should be the same...
R699 for the MVP, well that's what i paid 3 months ago in maitland when i bought mine


----------



## andro (3/7/14)

Cool thanks guys


----------

